# Sermorelin



## K1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sermorelin is used in the treatment of prevention of HIV-induced weight loss, children with growth hormone deficiency or growth failure.

Sermorelin should be considered a valuable alternative to HGH by anti-aging practitioners seeking to provide the best and most contemporary interventions in aging for their patients.
2mg/vial or according to your requirement

USES: Sermorelin is used to treat growth problems (usually in children) due to growth hormone deficiency. It works by stimulating the pituitary gland to release more natural growth hormone.
HOW TO USE: Learn how to prepare and inject the drug. Review the sermorelin Patient Information Insert. If any of the information is unclear, consult your doctor or pharmacist. When mixing this medication with a saline solution, aim the syringe containing the mixing solution (saline) against the inside wall of the vial; slowly inject the solution so it runs down the side of the vial and into the medication powder. Do not inject the solution directly into the medication. Doing so may cause this medication to be ineffective. Gently swirl the mixture until all the medication is dissolved completely. Do not shake the vial. Inject this medication under the skin (subcutaneously) usually once daily at bedtime; or use as directed by your doctor. The dosage is based on your weight, medical condition, and response to therapy. Before injecting each dose, clean the injection site with rubbing alcohol. It is important to change the location of the injection site daily to avoid problem areas under the skin. Before using, check this product visually for particles or discoloration. If either is present, do not use the liquid. Do not mix this medication to be used at a later time. Only use freshly mixed medication. Learn how to store and discard needles and medical supplies safely. Consult your pharmacist.
SIDE EFFECTS: Pain/swelling/redness of the injection site may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, notify your doctor. Promptly tell your doctor if any of these unlikely side effects occur: headache, flushing, increase in activity (hyperactivity). Tell your doctor immediately if any of these unlikely but serious side effects occur: trouble swallowing, vomiting, tightness in the chest. An allergic reaction to this drug is unlikely, but seek immediate medical attention if it occurs. Symptoms of an allergic reaction include: rash, itching, swelling, dizziness, trouble breathing. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist.
PRECAUTIONS: Tell your doctor your medical history, especially of: thyroid problems (e.g., hypothyroidism), brain disorders (e.g., lesions), any allergies. This medication should be used only when clearly needed during pregnancy. Discuss the risks and benefits with your doctor. It is not known whether this drug passes into breast milk. Because of the potential risk to the infant, breast-feeding while using this drug is not recommended. Consult your doctor before breast-feeding.
DRUG INTERACTIONS: Tell your doctor of all prescription and nonprescription medication you may use, especially: corticosteroids (e.g., prednisone), thyroid medications (e.g., levothyroxine). This drug may affect the results of certain lab tests (e.g., inorganic phosphorus, alkaline phosphatase). Make sure laboratory personnel and your doctors know you use this drug. Do not start or stop any medicine without doctor or pharmacist approval.
NOTES: Do not share this medication with others. Laboratory and/or medical tests (e.g., bone age, height measurement, thyroid hormone levels) may be performed to monitor your progress.
MISSED DOSE: If you miss a dose, use it as soon as you remember. If it is near the time of the next dose, skip the missed dose and resume your usual dosing schedule. Do not double the dose to catch up.
STORAGE: Before mixing, store the dry powder vials in a refrigerator between 36 and 46 degrees F (2 and 8 degrees C). Once mixed, the medication solution should be used immediately. Discard any unused portion of the vial(s).


----------

